# Hickory Hollow Form Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well finially got some time in the shop yesterday and today. I had a chuck of hickory sitting on the shelf that I thought would make a nice HF. So I started on it. The LOML wanted a foot on it so I gave her a foot. Doesn't look to bad but I thought it would look better without. But hey what do I know. I also put a Ebony collar on it and a detachable Ebony finial. It has a couple of coats of Minwax Antique Oil. Will let it set for a week then buff it. It is 9" tall, 12" with the finial and 5 1/2" across. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a fine fine piece Bernie, one of your best I think bud! Really nice job. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice Bernie*

The LOYL has good taste Bernie.  That is one nice looking HF. She also accepted you so what more can I say.  LOL  Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Very nice vase Bern. I especially like the way the base was turned. Thumbs up on this one buddy. Merry Xmas to you and yours. Mitch


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Bernie. TLOYL has a practical side. Without that base it might tend to tip over a lot. There's some wisdom there and .....like Dave says, she accepted you....so there's not much else to say....but Merry Christmas....very nice piece.

KarateEd......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Bernie how was turning hickory must have been just as rough as oak. Really like the shape. Once again have to say outstanding job.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Very nice Bernie how was turning hickory must have been just as rough as oak. Really like the shape. Once again have to say outstanding job.


Glenmore it wasn't to bad turning it. Had to have sharp tools to keep the tearout down. Otherwise it went well. The ebony finial turned like butter. Small sharp tools.


Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice shape, and wood grain great on it.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## falconcrest woodworks (Aug 23, 2010)

*never TOO late*

This may be late but never too late to say how excellent! And the ratio is spot on too.I like it.:dirol:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again Mike. I appreciate it.


----------

